# Montgomery, AL, Banjo, ID A08260378 M, blk sable?



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I don't have a good pic of him yet, but I think this dog is a black sable, short hair. They are calling him a black/brindle gsd mix. I don't see any mix in him at all. He's young but I'll have to look at his cage card to see what it says. I do know he was abandoned at a vet's office. He's a sweet dog, still have to get him behavior and heartworm test but he's a nice dog and a nice looking dog. They weren't going to send him up for adoption because he's obnoxious and messy and he stinks! No comment








He needs a bath but I think he's a black sable. He looks more black than anything but I ruffled his fur and it's not black all the way down. I have a bad pic of his side that I took with my phone. I'm taking my camera in tomorrow to try and get a better pic.
The shelter is asking me to please hurry and find him somewhere to go.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Barqo, M, blk sable?*

Like I said this is a bad pic of his side,he barely looks black in this pic. He also moved as I took the shot


















http://www.montgomeryhumane.com, [email protected], (334) 409-0622 ask for Kristian.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Barqo, M, blk sable?*

$95 pull fee includes neuter/hw test, microchip and shots/deworming.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Barqo, M, blk sable?*

Better pics today but still with the phone. We stayed so busy behavior testing dogs all day I didn't get back there til almost closing time.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Barqo, M, blk sable?*

Looks like a Dutch shepherd or mixed with to me.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Barqo, M, blk sable?*

Man, it's hard to tell! In the pictures he looks like he is brindle, does he look like that in real life?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Barqo, M, blk sable?*

He looks more black at a glance. I wish there were some DS people close by to look at him. I've only ever seen one in person and that was years ago and he wasn't dark like this.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Barqo, M, blk sable?*

I've worked with Christie Meyer who is with DS rescue and she is FANTASTIC! I'd try contacting them and see if anyone can give him a look-see: http://www.dutchshepherdrescue.org/contactus.html









I've also found some pics of black sables like this boy: http://www.vonhena-c.com/ShepherdGallery/oldemails023.jpg 

The boy in the shelter does look similar to a black sable. It's so hard to tell!


----------



## namemyne (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Montgomery, AL, Barqo, M, blk sable?*

Dawn test him with female gsds. If he does well I have a home for him and we can get him adopted. Email me since I am not here often


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Thanks Kim, I'll test him around Yo Yo tomorrow, she's the only female GSD there. Also his name is Banjo, it would help if I wore my glasses once in a while, they print the cage cards off Pet Point and depending on which one they use the name is printed tiny! Am uploading more pics of him now. I still think he's a sable but am also sending pics to DS rescue in Atlanta. Covering all bases. He's thin and needs a bath but he seems to be of good temperament out of the kennel. The director was holding the leash in some of these pics and he had his little daughter up on his shoulders and Banjo didn't even notice.


----------



## namemyne (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey there lady,

My adopter is a single male with a friend as a roommate. There are no children and only have a female wgsd. His sister took his cat to live with her petting zoo. . His dog is timid but I will not place another female in the house. I will be working with him. Email me tomorrow at [email protected] with your results. I have to work all day. :-(

thanks hon. Hugs and licks for everyone


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

OK. I have to work all day too but hopefully after we clean and feed in the morning I can get one of the guys in the back kennel to help me test him. Yo Yo isn't timid except around cats! lol But she did good with two pitbulls so she would be a good one to test him on. The only other one would be Lilly at my house and she'd probably try to eat him up! lol I can try her too though just to see what he'd do with a crazy GSD lady.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Also he is just listed as an adult and at least his left upper canine is broken. Didn't look at all of his teeth, was mainly trying to get pics.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Link to album on photobucket.

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc245/dawnscritterz/Banjo/

Here is one pic


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Holy Cow!! Is he really that skinny?

He has gorgeous coloring. He does look a little brindled to me but it's hard to tell in the pictures. And I have a reverse brindled boxer so the longer hair is throwing my guess off as well.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Yeah he's pretty skinny. One of the other pics shows that better.


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

He is going to fill out so nicely.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Dutch Shepherd people think he is a Czech GSD. One of the board members of the DS rescue group has a Czech that looks like Banjo. 
Any way, it looks like he's going to be going to Kim. We tested him with Yo Yo today and he was very friendly to her. She has such "crazy eyes" as the staff terms it that she always looks panicked.
I will update when hes out of the shelter. He's going to be even more handsome when he's got some more weight on him.


----------



## namemyne (Jan 26, 2004)

His daddy is thrilled. . Trust me this boy will be spoiled rotten. . He will fill out but will not get fat. Dawn tell me what we need to do to get him out. Then w have to get transport from Alabama to jersey. . I can't wait to meet him and work with them. 

Dawn you are the best.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Bump is Banjo Safe?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerBump is Banjo Safe?


----------

